# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide     Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both   of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't     successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer     sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to     permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the     task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here     because we check. 


Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You     will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited   access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Find a flower and give it to the next DC you see.

Basic Task ii - Erase a major element of the dream, such as a building or crowd of DCs.

Advanced Task i - Find Cupid, and bribe him to shoot your favorite celebrity or DV member. "Kiss and tell." 

Advanced Task ii - Stare at a stopwatch or clock for at least 15 seconds (15 ticks of the hand). The stopwatch or clock must be analog, no digital clocks. Can you do it? Can you go longer? (Must be fully lucid!)

----------


## Zoth

I like how tasks are always original, must be a bit hard to keep finding new material  ::o: 

About advanced task i: do we have to kiss the person? Or just watch them get shooted and react?

I LOVE advanced task ii, gonna be a real competition to see who can do it longer, but I can see that being too greedy can make you loose the dream xD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I like how tasks are always original, must be a bit hard to keep finding new material



I get alot of help and ideas from the lucid task club, and members in chat as well. The clock one is from melanieb, the eraser one is from sivason, the flower one is a modified version from a former staff member, PercyLucid. Of course the sexy one is from me  :wink2:  That said......





> About advanced task i: do we have to kiss the person? Or just watch them get shooted and react?



Nah you don't have to kiss. When I say "kiss and tell," that just means inquiring DV minds want to know what ever happens after cupid shoots the object of your desire. Does he/she fall in love with you? Do you guys hook up? Do you have to run away screaming from an obsessed stalker? That old chestnut.

And yeah that clock one is gonna be killer. I like how the flower one is pretty simple, so that way the basic tasks aren't so daunting to the less experienced LDers. Some only have LDs that last a few seconds. I forget sometimes what it was like when I first started.

Anyway, start your engines kids!!

----------


## The Sandman

I like how the basic tasks are related to Valentines day.  :For Xox:

----------


## Zyangur

As always, reading peoples experiences with these should be pretty funny  ::D: . Id love to see someone attempt to bribe cupid to shoot the person as you are giving the flower to them, or maybe ill try myself ;D

I had 2 Lucids last night, breaking my long dryspell  :smiley: . I have a good feeling for this month!

----------


## Taffy

I actually find it hilarious that in dreams, looking at a clock is harder than making a building disappear.

----------


## TehDalek

Generally looking at clocks is not too difficult for me, I should try that goal out!
Gonna keep basic II and advanced II in my mind, in hopes to complete them this month.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lucked out on the basic TOTM while on vacation:





> Next thing I remember I see a big glass window leading to a backyard that I don't recognize. Happy that I can see better, I go to the window and push through it I end up on the other side, and I see all these different flowering bushes. I think to myself "What the heck I'll try the basic task with the flower." I went to several bushes (I remember one with daisies and another with sweet william), but each time I got up close, the flower wilted and died before I could even pick one. The last bush I remember had big dark red blossoms on it. I picked one fast and it looked ok, not great, but passable. I turned around and saw that I was in a garden behind this little white house. An old indian man came out of the back door, and headed toward his sit-down lawn mower. Before he could start it, I said "Here ya go!" and handed him the rose. He said "I don't want it," and began mowing his backyard lawn. I kept following him and said "No you have to take it man, it's for the TOTM." Finally he took it, begrudgingly, and said, "It's all about you, isn't it? I bet you wouldn't even become a Christian." I lied and said, "No no, it's cool. I'll go to church with you I promise." And that's all I remember about that part.



*Whole dream.*

----------


## AdviceDoc

Haha! That guy needs to loosen up! I'll try to give it a shot but my lucids tend to only come on weekends.

----------


## Xanous

The clock one is going to be hell. I can't wait to post my failure.  ::lol::

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice tasks.

The clock one is a guarantee awakening, lol. It will stop REM and wake you up!

Will work on these  :smiley:  (not the clock one tho!)

----------


## Scionox

Might give basic II and advanced II a try if i actually manage to properly remember my goals in an lucid.  :poof:

----------


## paigeyemps

Wooot great tasks. Reeeeeally excited about the clock one.  ::D:

----------


## CharlesD

I had a non lucid where I was in a florist with clocks on every wall and I thought it was odd that a flower shop should have so many clocks.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A couple failed tasks:


*Spoiler* for _cupid task attempt_: 



I opened my dream eyes I was in my bed. I slowly sat up in my bed and saw a handsome man sitting on the edge of my bed. I said "Who are you?" He said some garbled things but I picked up the word "Lane," which was the middle name of my bf in college. "Michael!!" We hugged, and he wanted to make out (he looked goooooooOOOOD!), but I wanted to do the cupid task. I knew it wouldn't count because Michael isn't a celebrity or DV member, but I just wanted to see if we could find Cupid. So I grabbed Michael's hand and we left the bedroom. I tried calling Cupid, expecting to see him, but no Cupid. I told Michael to call him but he wouldn't. I even put my fingers on Michael's lips and made them move as if he was calling out "Cupid!", while I made the sound. Lol. Then I put my hands together, and imagined that Cupid was forming in my hands, then I threw them up in the air, as if to make Cupid manifest that way. Didn't fucking work. I suck at conjuring people I gave up and turned to Michael and we made out for a few seconds before I woke up.





*Spoiler* for _clock task attempt_: 



I opened my dream eyes into an LD as usual. I forgot AGAIN to incubate a new scene, so I was in my bedroom AGAIN lol. That part is so new to me and has to happen super quick, so I need to add the word "incubate!" to my little mini "focus" mantra me thinks. Me, mantra? Haha, who woulda thunk? Anyway, I got out of bed and left my bedroom. RIGHT as I opened my bedroom dorr, I was trying to think of another task to try, and I thought "CLOCK." As soon as I walked out the door, I was outside in an alley behind a restaurant in Europe it looked like. And there was a little bench with a big wall clock laying on it! It was just a plain old round one with a white background, just like the ones they had at school when I was young. And yay it had a second hand. I don't remember what time it was, but I remember that the second hand was right on the 12, and it was ticking. It looked perfectly normal and vivid, so I picked it up and held it in front of my face, counting as it went along. It looked just fine, and 5 seconds had gone by when I thought to myself, "I so got this!" (fffuuu). As soon as the second hand ticked 7 times, the numbers started to flip. The 6 and 7 swapped places. Then the second hand would tick too far of a distance, then rewind a bit, and it would land inappropriately in between the tick marks. I watched for a few more seconds then woke up.

----------


## Rozollo

Going to attempt these this month!

----------


## CanisLucidus

This morning I had a *success* on the basic "flower" task and a *failure* on the advanced "Cupid" task.  Fun dream!





> Then I remember the Task of the Month. I look down at a nearby patch of grass and see a bunch of small, yellow, weedy-looking flowers. I pull a handful of them up and turn to AL, who is now sitting on the ground, piddling with the grass. "Here you go, dude!" I announce, stuffing the flowers into his hand. He just stares at them.







> I whirl around again and this time find myself staring at an invisible woman dressed in a business suit. She has no hands, feet, or head. I watch for a moment and see that the suit is vaguely moving. The suit's right arm reaches across its chest, as if its wearer was scratching her shoulder.
> 
> "That's not right," I say, and walk up to her. I place my right hand where her face should be and am surprised to feel nothing at all! I pantomime the motion of molding clay and after a couple seconds of work, her face fills in from top to bottom like liquid being poured into a glass.
> 
> Her eyes narrow shrewdly, like she's wondering how exactly I plan to pull off this next part. (I'm wondering the same thing.)   I need to add Cupid to this whole scene. I don't want to turn around and potentially go through the hassle of re-summoning my celebrity, but I'm not sure how else to get Cupid into the scene. I think about putting my hand behind me and having him land on it, but then I'm a bit grossed out by the idea of Cupid sitting in my hand naked.



Winged Cupid Painted Blind - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Love sees not with the heart but with the mind. And lol at here ya go dude haha.

Winging you at lunch.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok du bist gewingt.

----------


## Kaenthem

I know enough about dreaming to know where the advanced task i is going to take the dreamer to  ::roll:: 
Love the tasks by the way!

----------


## CharlesD

I had a successful basic task and woke up too soon to try the advanced.

My wife and I were in the house.  She was in the kitchen cooking and I was sitting in the living room.  What triggered lucidity was the fact that the house was my paternal grandparents' house and they've been dead over 20 years.  They weren't there, but we were living there apparently.  I got up out of the chair and my wife came from the kitchen and I told her that I was dreaming.  She didn't believe me so to prove it I jumped up on the ceiling and crawled around like Spider Man.  Then I jumped back down and asked her if I should be able to do that in real life, at which time she scolded me for getting the ceiling dirty.  She went back to the kitchen and I remembered the tasks and walked outside.  Grandma always had flowers planted outside and sure enough there were some growing there.  I picked one and took it back in to the kitchen and gave it to my wife.  The Cupid thing crossed my mind, but my real wife woke me up shortly after before I had a chance to attempt it.

----------


## paigeyemps

WOOOT CONGRATS!  ::muffin::

----------


## CharlesD

I found a clock last night, but the darn thing was going backwards and jumping around.  Well, I'll try that one again next time.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Hey, I think I might try basic 1 or advanced 2.

----------


## Kaenthem

I have a question, in basic task 1, how do I erase the major element? Is it by simply destroying it or ........

----------


## lucidreamsavy

^i think it can be anyway.  It would be funny to make someone Ina bulldozer knock it down and tell him to send it into the fourth e dimension.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I completed the basic task,giving a flower to a DC!
~~~~

So. I'm I. The middle of a residential neighborhood when I become lucid.  It's winter, and the streets are full of snow.  And there are large trees with leaves on the tree. I decide to go into someone's hpuse since its winter.

I go into a small house that is gray. It looks large on the inside. The living room is sunken in, and the ceilings are high in the living room.  The walls are white and the furniture white and gray, sort of modern looking(with mire color this would be my dream house).  I ask if anyone is home, and an old fat man comes around the corner.  I tell him not to worry that I came in his house since this is my dream.  He is unfazed.

So, I go into the living room, and find a tall vase on the floor.  I grab a large purple flower and take it out, telling him i am completing the totm.  He accepts it without question.

So, he was apparently on his way out, so I accompany him.  I say, "where are you going?"

"To the nun farm"

"Why?"

"Who's to say the nuns won't win the lottery."  LOL

So now we are outside and it's spring.  We're still on a road, but now it's over a large hill, and no longer on a residential road.  I then bring up the next task, making a building invisible.  I see this strange nature building that has legs jetting out near the street with  the structure farther in... The bottom is metal and top wood.

He starts to give me facts,like, "well,this is titanium and urarnium, so to make it invisible...." I told him this didnt have to be complicated, and woke up.
~~~




Woo, first try for the easy one, the day after I saw this task!  Now, To go back to sleep and try one of the advanced ones...  And.. I guess it's a good thing I didn't do the second one since it is the basic too...

~~~

EDIT:  I did the advanced too after falling to sleep!

This one is slightly strange...  It is in part similar to another dream I had this morning...



I was with someone- idk who- and we were stuck in between two parked cars... At first, it was like it was full of deep water.  Some kid swam out out, leaving us...  So, now the water is gone, and I'm able to wedge myself between the cars.  There is this building In Front if us, it's tucked away in the forest.  It's a home office.  A few people work inside.  Like... It looks like a home, and half a dozen work there...

So. I go inside, and I see my sister in this room being scolded by an adult with large glasses, as if she was the culprit, though she wasn't.  She is sitting down, looking depressed. i tell the guy, "you can't scold her, this is my dream."  So he does, telling her, "we'll, I can't argue with the dreamer..."  They both get up, looking happy.  In the living room, there are about six desks with people on it, and I tell everyone to stop working and they do.  So i tell someone to put some music on.  Instead... The tv goes on, and some strange news show is on.  I start to remember the clock task, but woke up....



Luckily I DEILD'ed....


I was back, and I told my mom that was there to promise me that I wouldn't wake up from looking at the clock.  She promised.  It was sort of like my house now, since I know what the analog clocks look like in my house.  At first I go into the nearby office for its clock, but instead I go back into the living room for some reason. On a small shelf there is a small clock.

There was nothing strange about the clock.  It was a small, table version of one of the clocks In my house.  The second hand started on the twelve, and each time it got closer to the three, I was excited.  I watched it for twenty seconds and stopped.

Then, I went into the small attached kitchen.  It was like it was Halloween, since there were chewy oatmeal bars with a chocolate coating and with candy corn Halloween candy (I've never baked something like that for Halloween, and now I want to!).  I scarfed some down.  The I saw some fudge and scarfed that down too.  My sister, in the kitchen, sasses me somehow and I was all like,"it's not like we're sharing a dream.. You are already awake!"


So yeah, it was10:30 when I woke up.... My sister sasses me in my dream I was lucid in... Woo.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow you're a lucid champ there! I love how you got a DC ( your mom ) to promise you that you wouldn't wake up during the clock task. That was clever. Congratulations!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Thanks so much, Ophelia!  :smiley: .  I love the answer the old man do gave me.  I may start a thread, like 'ask dc's x for the week.' So we can LOL at all the answers.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I agree. One of my favorite all time threads was ask a DC 'who am I?'

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Hey, the color of your username changed, Ophelia.

I had an idea, though I am not necessarily In the place to suggest it... I think that another reward to completing the TotM's should be market points.  I'm not saying this because of me (though i did donate 6000 of my points to a DV friend two years ago... And now I have five hundred...).  Anyway, I'm suggesting this so that more people would participate.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's not a bad idea, definitely worth consideration.

My name color changed because I just purchased executive plus membership and there's a little glitch, will hopefully be fixed soon. Completely unrelated to your name color thing.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Cool! This thread and the lucid task club forum are lonely.

I do have to say... I'm not into that color... Brown?... Though I guess I'm not in a position to complain.  I like the bright orange that is my username...  I think orange is under rated.. No one wears it, in my experience its a rare color in houses...

----------


## Kaenthem

> I agree. One of my favorite all time threads was ask a DC 'who am I?'



I love asking DCs too, I haven't asked anything major but the laughs you get from their nonsense is priceless. You should watch this Lucid dreaming mini movie, it's about the question you said was your favorite.
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ome-after.html

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm so going to watch it on my break!

----------


## Raven Knight

I am flying over the Nile river in Egypt, looking down at the green foliage and sandy beaches.  I make note of the fact this is the first time for quite a while that I have been able to enter a dream through this method.  I fly off over the desert towards the pyramids.  I realize there are people following me on the ground.  I identify them as Templars.  I don't really want to deal with Templars right now.  I remember a task of the month for DV, however, is simply to give a flower to the next DC I see.  I fly back to the banks of the Nile and look for a flower.  I find a pretty one and I pick it before flying back to where I spotted the Templars.

I scan them from above and select one that looks kind of hot.  They are approaching me, but I ignore most of them and land directly in front of the one Templar I have chosen.  All of the Templars surround me, there are about ten of them, but I am focused on the one.  I walk over to him and tell him that this is all a bit awkward… but I think he's hot.  I hand him the flower with a smile.  He just looks confused.  Another Templar grabs the flower away, throws it on the ground, and stomps on it a few times.  He says it was probably poisoned.  I tell him he's just jealous because he didn't get one.  I figure I have completed the task, so I focus on opening a portal to somewhere I need to be.

----------


## Pakman43

YES I FINISHED THE ADVANCED TASK!!! I didn't even know it was a task, I just did it on the first of February by coincidence.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> YES I FINISHED THE ADVANCED TASK!!! I didn't even know it was a task, I just did it on the first of February by coincidence.



Well post the dream! Inquiring minds want to know.

Also, congratulations  :smiley:

----------


## Seykloren

I really wanna do the Advanced task I, but I really really disslike celebrities... Could some kind soul just throw a name of a celebrity to me? I can't even randomly pick anyone...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Well, you could do a certain celeb, and when you make cupid shoot him, perhaps get him/her with some other DC.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Well, you could do a certain celeb, and when you make cupid shoot him, perhaps get him/her with some other DC.



Yeah that's an interesting take on the task: play matchmaker by getting cupid to shoot a DC for another DC haha. Speaking of this particular @$%! task, another fail:





> Anyway, we're still wandering around halls in some building, and he tells me to turn right into a classroom. There was a hot guy in there. Brian asked me, "Do you want him?" I said "Hell yeaaaaah! I just need to find cupid to shoot the arrow." Then he said "Turn around and look behind you," (a la CanisLucidus style, I thought to myself). There was a doofy looking kid sitting on his mother's lap in a chair. No wings though, and no bow and arrow. Pfffft. "Oh well," he said. He gave me his arm again, and we wandered off to have more adventures.



The blow was cushioned by the fact that I had a lucid buddy for the first time. *Whole Dream*.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Cool dream excerpt, ophelia!  I will have to read it later.  Will read it later.

I tried for the past fifty minutes to wild... Didnt work.  I moved four times, almoat slipped once, and ,y ipad made a noise.  Grr... It doesnt help that i am quote wiggly when i try to get to sleep.  M legs felt tingly though, so i think thats a start.

----------


## Seykloren

> Well, you could do a certain celeb, and when you make cupid shoot him, perhaps get him/her with some other DC.



Yeah, what I need is someone to just throw in a celeb name, I really absolutely detest them all so much I cannot even pick one randomly.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Yeah, what I need is someone to just throw in a celeb name, I really absolutely detest them all so much I cannot even pick one randomly.




Justin Beiber  ::lol:: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

OR Danny Devito.



Get cupid to shoot the arrow, then spend the rest of your lucid running away from his advances.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Pakman43

Okay. So I was WILDing, and once the dream started I was staring at a clock on the wall across from the couch I was on. I star at it for a VERY long time, as it wibbles and wobbles and speeds up and slows down. It changes shape and colour a lot too. That's pretty much it. It was impossible to tell what time it was. Because it was moving so fast.

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for erase faied attempt_: 



It was in the room, i count fingers, remebered about Totm, but forgot that i should erase big object. looked around me, looking for something to erase. In the room there were a lot of furniture and i concentrated on the chair. It stood among other furniture and disapeared! I really didn't know how i made it, so i tried to repeat it with the bookcase but couldn't. i spent all the LD staring at the bookcase and trying to erase it

----------


## Draco77100

I did the basic task 1! I will record the dream in this post, which will be strange since I keep a paper journal. 
'...It started out in the weirdest way. I was sitting at my kitchen table, and checked my watch. The time was 6:30. Time for me to go. I stood up, and saw the oven clock as I was rising. It read 8:03. What? Suddenly if hit me, I'm dreaming! I walked into my front room, thinking of what to do. I was remarkably logical, but I had to stabilize several times. I'm guessing that since more of my conscious mind was awake, the harder it was to stay in the dream. I remembered all the TOTM for February, and just decided I would start with giving a rose. I picked up a couch cushion, and found a rose underneath it. With a very long stem. I broke off the four foot long stem into something more manageable, and turned around. There was an old Native American woman behind me. I approached, wordlessly giving her the rose. She took it, smiled at me, and was about to say something when the dream started falling apart. I did my best to stabilize, but to no effect. I stayed still when I woke up, and chained into another lucid dream, right back where it had ended. However I could not stabilize it at all. Possibly end of my REM period?'

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I know what you mean, Draco. Sometimes it seems like when it's time to wake up, it's time to wake up. I feel like some lucids (DEILDs namely), are cut short because that sun is streaming and the 'wake up' serotonin has already started coursing though the veins.

At any rate, congrats on the flower task!  :smiley:

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for clock and fower_: 



i was in the park, and i had body feeling like flying, so i count fingers and flew away. i landed near a smal shop and asked the old woman - shop assistant, give me her clock. she gave me the clock with the watch chain - i opend it, and looked at the minute hand (in dream i forgot about second hand). it was on 12 but it went in other direction and very quickly. about 3 -4 seconds i wait staring at hand till it went to 9 .but then think that it isn't 15 seconds and stared again. The hand again was on 12 . i wait about 6 - 7 seconds till the hand went tick-tock tick-tock from 12 11 10 9 8 7 to 6 - so on my dream clock it was 30 seconds. i didn't want to kill my LD there, so i went looking for my friend, but found only 2 monsters in the bed, then i went through the portal and was on the street, picked up 3 flowers - one yelow and 2 red or purple and wait some time for a suitable DC, i lost my patience, because all DC were or too young or too old and no men of my age at all. so i gave flowers to a woman - she was very afraid of me and became twice smaler. Then i started erase things.....i looked at the multistory house, took all my will, made a gesture with my hand like i erase it - and before me i found a car size of a bus. house was on its plase. and i tried to erase the house till i awoke.

----------


## imagecreater

Hello,

I recently started to get back into lucid dreaming. I have not visited or posted here for some time now, but am excited to get back into it. The last tasks I read about were for January and Febreary 2013. Just a few hours ago I had 3 back to back lucid dreams and I know some of them are kind of a mix of this months task and last months task but here they are. 

First off all my Lucid Dreams were WILD's. The first one was when I just became lucdid in some town where the houses were very close together cottage style with multiple stories and the roads around were dirt. As I became lucid I first got excited and then calmed my self down and the dream became very very clear. As I walked around I tryed to start recalling the task of the month. I have not been on dreamviews.com for several years and just got back into it in February. The most recent task I could remember was Freeze a Lake and Ice skate on it, pick a flower and give it to a DC, approach a DC and ask them a number between 1 and 10. So the first thing I did was say hi to a DC it was a woman dressed in tattered clothing as she was walking by me and she sais hello in a very freindly manner. I then manifested a white flower from the ground, and it was a single white daisy. I picked it and handed it to the next DC I saw and it was the same woman. Whats funny was it started to droop over before I could hand it to her so I gave it to her quickly and when she got it it kind of shrivled up and disapeared. I woke up.

I then immidiately fell back asleep and became lucid in the very same enviornment. I wanted to freeze a lake so I turned to my left and a house was there so I tried to erase it with my hand. I swept my hand from side to side, left to right as I thought to myself lake. The house disapeared and an ally way appeared like a smeared oil painiting in its place. As I approached and then walked through this ally way I thought to myslef that there would be a lake on the other side. As I got to the other side there was beautiful snow tiped mountains enclosing on a lake that was very large and the waters were extreamly choppy. The sun was out, and I had never felt so clear before. I could feel the fresh mountain air and I knew exactly what I was going to do. I kind of thought about how I would freeze the lake in my waking time early this month to give myself an idea for when I had the chance. So I looked at my hand and manifested an orb of power that was made of water and ice. It span in a circle and looked like something that would be out of Avatar The Last Air Bender series. I willed the orb higher out of my hands about 3 feet and I felt the power growing rapidly as I pulled my hand back and launched the orb into the lake. The orb entered the lake quickly and I willed it to explode. It blew up like a nuclear bomb and this gigantic wave came crashing at me. At this moment I told myself, "DUH" Freeze the damn thing! So I made the lake freeze instantly with my mind kind of laughing to my self that I almost crushed myslef with this massive wave. I hate iceskating so I slid around the top of this crazy choppy lake that was now frozen and kind of marveled at the appearance of the whole thing before I awoke. 

I then fell back asleep imidiately and became Lucid in some place that looked like a Dave and Busters. I then tryed to think of another task and I went up to two DC's. They were two guys looked like they were freinds hanging out. I asked one of them who looked a little drunk and was laughing a lot, to chooses a number between 1 and 10. I thought 7 and he said 7. mmmm I wanted to stump this guy since I know its ultimately myself guesing. lol. I then asked him again to choose and I thought of 6. This time he answered 3 and then changed his mind and said 6. I laughed a bit and then woke up.

----------


## Xanous

At least I finally got a basic and on Valentines Day! Happy VD.  ::lol:: 





> ... I say something to Nanny about it. Then I realize she is dead and become lucid. I start to become emotional but luckily the first thing I think of is the flower TOTM. I quickly reach behind my back and summon a rose. I don't feel it in my hand but pretend its there. When I bring it in front of me it looks like a normal red rose. Nanny wordlessly takes it. Then the emotion takes over me. I begin to cry and hug her. I feel mild pressure of her against me. I say to her. "I love you so much. I really miss you. I wished you weren't dead." I go on to say some other things but I forget now.
> 
> I guess because of the emotion I lose lucidity...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry for the belated wings folks, Valentine's week at work is killing my ass. But yay, congrats guys on getting these tasks!

Also, welcome back to DV, imagecreater  ::happy::

----------


## Raven Knight

I completed the task of getting Cupid to make a celebrity fall in love with me!


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



*For the Love of Alex*
I am lying on my own bed, feeling particularly lonely.  I am not lucid to begin with, so I just lie there wondering if there is anyone out in the world who would be a match for me.  I am thinking there is not.  I finally get up and leave my room to find my mother using an elliptical exercise machine in the living room.  The living room is much larger than it is in my waking life, and there are so many exercise machines that I can't even see the furniture.  My mom says if we are to watch tv we will be exercising.  I think this is odd.  I finally do a RC by pinching my nose.  I can still breathe.  I am dreaming!  I go outside and look around, trying to think of what I want to do.  I think I could complete a task either a task of the month or of the year.  Since I was feeling lonely I decide on a task of the month get a cupid to make a celebrity fall in love with me.  And I know just the celebrity.  Now to find him  I fly towards town where there are more people, so there is a better chance of finding who I am looking for.

I soon spot him.  Alex O'Laughlin.  He looks like he did in the series Moonlight.  Now for a cupid I focus on summoning one.  A cherub appears, hovering in front of me with a bow and arrow ready.

The arrow has a heart on the end of it.  The cherub is actually a bit cranky, and impatiently asks who it is I want to fall in love with me.  I point at Alex O'Laughlin.  The cherub laughs and says me and every other woman but I got to him first.  He fires his arrow at Alex.  The arrow hits Alex in the left shoulder blade and then fades to nothing.  Alex looks over at me, I notice the cherub has already disappeared.  Alex stares at me for a bit and then comes right over to me and kisses me square on the lips.  It is a warm and passionate kiss.  Beth, the reporter who falls in love with Mick St. John, is staring, incredulous like she can't believe her eyes.  I kiss him back, and we are kissing for a good length of time before I get too excited at what could happen and I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ so jealous

Well done there Raven! Your summoning skills are awesome  :smiley:

----------


## BlueHalcyon

Alright, I've been ignoring these tasks for too long. Time to get in on this. Hopefully.  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

I got one! Yay! (A minor one, but still, it's a start. I've never actually achieved any of my dream goals.)

This morning, I woke up at 7:00. I have to wake up at 7:10 at the latest, so I decided to get some more sleep. Before I know it, I'm dreaming about lying awake in my room, thinking about the dreams I had last night. I soon realize that there are three smoke alarms in a tight cluster on the ceiling, and immediately as I do so I am teleported outside a high school called Southmoore.

Then I remembered about the tasks I was supposed to try. I picked up a daisy (I expected a dandelion. I'll have to work on summoning.) and gave it to a DC of a guy I knew.

"Here you are, Holden. Feliz Navidad."
 *stares at me funny* "Thanks, John." 

After a feeble attempt to will the school out of existence, everything goes black and -voila! It's 7:10. I change and start my day on a happy note. 

Not the best or longest LD I've had by far, but at least it served its purpose.  :smiley:

----------


## poptartian121

Argh, last time I had a lucid dream the first thing that popped into my head was to close my eyes and make a chair appear behind me to sit on. I'm proud of my summoning, but why can't I seem to remember these tasks!

----------


## Scionox

Still trying on this TOTM, had good length WILD to do it, but completely forgot to due to some unexpected circumstances that it had, let's hope i'll get another good length lucid dream in time.  ::zzz:: 





> Argh, last time I had a lucid dream the first thing that popped into my head was to close my eyes and make a chair appear behind me to sit on. I'm proud of my summoning, but why can't I seem to remember these tasks!



Try using mantra before sleep/nap to remember it, and/or use the method i am using and write down somewhere or type out somewhere what you want to do right before going to sleep/nap, works for me most of the time.  :smiley:

----------


## poptartian121

> Try using mantra before sleep/nap to remember it, and/or use the method i am using and write down somewhere or type out somewhere what you want to do right before going to sleep/nap, works for me most of the time.



That seems like a good idea, I'll have to try it tonight. Thanks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Prepare your RCs folks, March TOTMs cometh!

----------

